
Ask HN: How should I prepare for Google “Software Engineer,Front End” interview? - meatyapp
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;careers.google.com&#x2F;jobs#!t=jo&amp;jid=&#x2F;google&#x2F;software-engineer-front-end-1600-amphitheatre-pkwy-mountain-view-ca-2551200098&amp;<p>I am not sure whether I should focus on data structures &amp; algorithms or more web dev stuff.
======
imauld
This has made the rounds here previously. Hope it helps:

[https://github.com/jwasham/coding-interview-
university](https://github.com/jwasham/coding-interview-university)

------
abhimt
Below link has good set of problems. Hope this helps:
[http://www.techiedelight.com/list-of-
problems/](http://www.techiedelight.com/list-of-problems/)

------
haidrali
As far as I know google has standard procedure for hiring software engineers
regardless of of front end or backend, phone screenings followed by on-site
interviews. You are supposed to have good data structure and algorithmic
knowledge. I would suggest to go with data structure and algorithms, also
System Design is very important and your past projects ( if you are
experienced one ). Try to get as much information as possible from your
recruiter about your interview that will surely help.

Best of luck for the interview.

------
auslegung
I assumed this was a common enough subject of blog posts and Reddit
discussions that a Google search should answer your question. Maybe not
though. Too sleepy to check right now, but best of luck!

All I can think of is that there are books written about the logic puzzles and
algorithms Google uses in their interviews, but take that with a grain of
salt.

------
skylark
All of the above. You should be ready to answer standard ds/alg whiteboard
questions, have a strong grasp of JavaScript, and be ready to answer system
design questions related to client side development.

